# Biete: Beckhoff C6930-1005-0030



## quiddi (27 Februar 2022)

Guten Tag,
ich verkaufe einen Beckhoff IPC.

C6930-1005-0030
Date: 17.11.2016
Mainboard: CB3054-0001
CPU: Core2 Duo2.53GHz FCPGA-479
RAM: 2 x 2048MB DDR3 (gesamt: 4GB)
HDD1: 320GB SATA
HDD2: 320GB SATA

System: Windows 10 Ent. LTSC 1809

Preis: 500€
Das Gerät darf in Stuttgart getestet werden.


----------



## quiddi (4 März 2022)

Da die Frage aufkam, was für Netzwerkkarten verbaut sind, hier ein Screenshot:
Intel 82567 LM
Intel 82574L


----------



## quiddi (21 Juni 2022)

Außerhalb dem SPS-Forum für 600€ verkauft.


----------

